

Ask HN: Any hacker houses in Dublin where I can stay for a week? - ben-gy


======
ShaneCurran
I'm based in Dublin, send me over an e-mail (in my profile) and I'll see if I
know anyone :)

------
coppolaemilio
You should try being a member of couchsurfing ;)

